# ACPI Error - FreeBSD 11.1



## Mani H. (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi,

I got a new Dell Precision 5510 and I was planning to install FreeBSD 11 on it. After inserting my FreeBSD 11.1 AMD64 Release DVD, during boot and after boot finished, my system keeps showing this message:


```
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xFFFFFF80009676b80), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.ECAV] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psargs-503)
...
```
I read online and search in this forum, and the suggestion was to upgrade the BIOS/UEFI to the latest. I got the latest BIOS from DELL (http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=YDGX9) and tried to boot FreeBSD 11.1 AMD64 Release DVD and still got bunch of ACPI Errors during and after boot.

Then I download the latest FreeBSD 11.1 AMD64 Stable Snapshot (20171019-r324751) and the issue is still exists.

I'm not sure if this is the issue with Dell BIOS/UEFI or FreeBSD. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

Mani H. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a new Dell Precision 5510 and I was planning to install FreeBSD 11 on it. After inserting my FreeBSD 11.1 AMD64 Release DVD, during boot and after boot finished, my system keeps showing this message:
> 
> ...



I have a Precision M6500.

Does it affect you in any way?  (The error [if there's more than a message]; not that I have a M6500...)


----------



## srlemke (May 21, 2019)

Very old tread but this problem still valid on DELL-5510 as well, and the solution is to, on /boot/loader.conf add the bellow:


```
#get rid of acpi messages (AE_NOT_FOUND)
debug.acpi.disabled="thermal"
```

Toke me a while to find it, hope it can help others


----------



## tonyalbers (Mar 18, 2021)

srlemke said:


> Very old tread but this problem still valid on DELL-5510 as well, and the solution is to, on /boot/loader.conf add the bellow:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks mate,

Also, to run the installer without the annoying messages:
In bootloader:
`3. Escape to loader prompt`

`OK  set debug.acpi.disabled="thermal"
OK  boot`


----------



## darmokandjalad (Apr 12, 2021)

Ran into a similar problem with an HP 250 G5 running BIOS F.21. I upgraded to the latest BIOS (F.50 Rev A) as many forum posts have suggested, and still ran into this pair of errors when booting the installer and after installation:


```
<Firmware Error (APCI): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.HEC.ECRD], AE_NOT_FOUND (20200430/psargs-503)
APCI Error: Aborting method \_TZ.TZ200._TMP doe to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20200430/psargs-503)
```

The suggestion by tonyalbers from 18 March 2021 squelched the error messages during the installation process. Since this is a low-budget machine with a drained battery that I don't really push too hard, I'm content to take the risk. This worked for me under 12.2-RELEASE.


----------

